# Anyone tried a liquid diet



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried a clear liquid diet for constipation to help get things moving?I heard that white grape juice can help and would like to hear if anyone has had any luck with it.If fiber and rough foods make things worse then I guess liquids would help. That's what one has to have before and durinig a prep cleanout so I guess it should help??!!







Don't you think!?Just a thought


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

2btrue,I've done something similar during flare ups, but my reasoning is a little different. Liquids won't actually push things through, but when you stop eating solid food you stop adding to the clog. When I do that I also take MOM at the same time, which usually works within the first day or two. I also supplement the liquids with Ensure or Boost so I'm still getting something nutritionally. Once it works I'll go back to solid food, starting with things that are high in soluable fiber (INSOLUABLE fiber makes me worse) and moderate amounts of "good" fats. I'll continue the MOM at the lowest dose for a day or two after it starts working. I have to be conservative on the dosage with MOM, I can easily slip into an alternating D/C cycle if I take too much.The last couple of times I needed to do this it worked great, I hadn't felt that good in a long time. Hope that helps...


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Isis1, that really helps and I know exactly what you mean about fiber, insoluble fiber because it also makes me a whole lot worse.I cant take MOM because it's hard for me to keep down because it causes me such nauseau, I tried Freelax which is the tablet form and I blow up like a balloon.I think a liquid diet makes sense and in time might push things through. It's a good idea to supplement with some food sources of liquid supplementation. I personally find Ensure too sweet and full of sugar which makes me so hungry but I have found a great supplement that tastes soo good and is real healthy. You can find it on http://www.pacific-nutrition.com I diet you may find helps a lot is one for Gastroparesis, there are other great sites for different diets, go to http://www.gicare.com There is a liquid diet there, one for gastroparesis (delayed stomach emptying) and also a low fiber diet.Hope this helps you further and can help others.Thanks again for replying


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

If I get clogged up, I certainly don't add to that by eating more! And I too go on a liquid diet (yesterday in fact and success and relief followed today - IBS-C for me) It definitely feels that if I eat too much, my digestive system just cannot cope.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Earthgarden,I can certainly relate to you. The more I eat the more I clog up too. Also fiber is really the worst stuff I could eat and it literally glues me up no matter how much liquids I drink.When you go on liquids what to you drink? Do you take meal replacement supplements or just clear liquids? How many days to you have to be on liquids before you are able to go?I kind of struggle with liquids because I get so hungry and after one day I start eating again which isnt good. I really need to stick to it more and thought if I get the right nutrition and vitamins and mins then it should be easier. I am not sure if having the meal replacement supplements (in liquid form) or helping or hurting. Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## jbskitty (Jul 9, 2003)

try a juice fast...basically you can have as much fruit or veggie juice as you want, just no solids. that way you don't get so hungry. check out a website called freedomyou, you can find it also by doing a search on juice fasting. there is a lot of good advice and support there, though it is not an ibs specific site. it helped me a lot. give it a shot!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

2B, When I go on a fast almost all my pain goes away.As long as I have fruit juices and water, the pain is gone, a day of food and it's back. The hunger stops after the first day or two. If you want somethingaround meal time you can puree veggies, and heat it a little for soup. The less fruit or veggie juice you drink the faster you detoxify, so if you don't want headaches it's best to have a LOT of juice. If however you want to clean your system up fast limit your intake of anything except water. Bouliion is a good fst meal also, but make sure you don't get the kind with MSG in it.Laurie


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks a lot you guys,however it may be a bit of a problem because I get tons of gas from fruit sugar and have to try to limit that a lot. Hopefully having mainly other non sugar liquids and up to one cup of fruit juice may do it. The hunger thing worries me. Sugar really spikes my insulin levels up and gets me into big trouble that's why I was thinking of protein to try to offset the sugar thing.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

2B, Maybe the diet shakes would work? And the boulion? I am hypoglycemic, but I don't get the sugar rush during a fast, I think because of the lack of fiber. Be careful and do what is right for you. Laurie


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Laurie,I'll give it a try - diet/meal replacement shakes and broth seem to sound good to me.Today I've been eating just cottage cheese mixed with tons and tons of water and ice chips in it, I also add stevia, cinnamon and vanilla essence. My stomach hasnt been too bad on this but I cant just eat cottage cheese on a long term basis.I'll try the shakes that dont have the sugar, like Myoplex or Met-RX and let you know how it goes.Thanks again for your help and support.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, Add a little ginger to. Helps with nausea and stuff, and tastes good. You could also have V-8 juice, and try the health food isle. If you don't want to lose weight they have those shakes for athletes that are really high in protein.Laurie


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi everybody, I'm new here. But I wanted to say, that I did a liquid fast yesterday and it really helped. First, the night before, I took MOM. Then, in the morning, I did a large coffee (usually I'm a tea drinker), then for lunch a large bowl of chicken broth, then for dinner, a protein shake (GNC's soy protein isolate). In addition to water during the day. It really helped. My tummy was nice and flat this morning, no gas, no pain, no distension, and I "went" like a normal human being this morning. I think, I am going to do a liquid fast at least once a week. They say fasting is good for you anyway, and at least this way, I'll get a chance to clear myself out at least once a week. I've been reading everyone's posts and I've been getting some great ideas and advice, and I think this weekend I'm going to get Heather Van Vorous's book on Eating for IBS. I read the reviews and it sounds very promising. I just recently started to get really bad IBS-C symptoms, and I found this site (thank god) and it's made me feel a lot better knowing there are others out there who are going through the same thing. My BF always laughs and says it's because I'm not eating right (trust me- I eat very healthy!- he's the one who eats McDonald's and BK!). Anyway, I'm happy to be here and to be able to talk to you all!


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

A liquid diet sounds like a good thing. I cant tolerate soy protein because it is very hard to digest and causes lots of gas (It is a bean after all).I wonder how long one can go on liquids?I find it hard to tolerate MOM because it makes me real nauseas and gassy so I dont take it but people have good result from it. Occassionally I have Mag Citrate but it kind of irritates my stomach because it is so sensitive.My doc gave me erythromycin for motility and I have been able to to a bit, but nothing much to remark about, I've only taken it twice so it may have to build up in my system.Anybody tried it? It's a lot better than Zelnorm, but I dont know how safe though!! At this stage I dont care,I have to do something about the Constipation, especially the PAIN!!! Anybody have real bad pain, especially on one side?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I was on a fasting board and some of them went for months on just water. I don't recommend that without a doctors help. Laurie


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I could never have the willpower or the physical strength or ability to just go on water for more than a few hours, never mind days. I cant imagine a week on a liquid diet would be medically approved. If someone where unable to eat they would be fed by Pick Line. Thats what happened with me when I had my colon removed, I could not eat a thing and was fed by iravenese means. even that being


----------

